# Softgate 802.11b Wireless lan ASW2201



## stompiegsi (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi im looking for drivers for my Softgate 802.11b Wireless lan ASW2201

my dad got one when he went away for work function it came with no cd's or anything, i think he got given it by someone cos they could not find drivers, so they made there problem our problem. 

if anyone knows where i can get these drivers from, please let me know, thanks:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=624487


----------



## stompiegsi (Apr 7, 2007)

thankj=s buddy iwent der and they wanted my money (i dont have any


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Driverguide is a free signup, I've downloaded from there in the past, and I've never given them any money.


----------



## stompiegsi (Apr 7, 2007)

ok ill try sign up and see, fingers crossed


----------



## pinto_turbo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi m8y.

i signed up for free.

then selected my hard drive for the download destination, and i then downloaded it with no problems at all.

hope this works fine for you too.

davey


----------

